

Canonical claims LXD crushes KVM - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/canonical-claims-lxd-crushes-kvm/

======
SEJeff
I do seriously wonder how this stacks up to Intel's "Clear Linux / Clear
Containers" which are also a sort of hybrid kvm/container model that uses
hardware VT for better isolation:

[https://clearlinux.org/](https://clearlinux.org/)

------
hobarrera
Huge difference: KVM can run any guest (eg: BSD), LXC can only run Linux
guests.

